# Raleigh Metropolitan - NOW GONE



## wafter (24 Oct 2020)

Skip find. Apparently quite rare and certainly interesting; lugged steel frame with fat 26" wheels, bullhorn bars and 2x5sp drivetrain. Dating from the mid-1980's; apparently Raleigh's stab at a mountain bike before mountain bikes were really a thing.

This one appears complete although is extremely tatty. Headliners are much corrosion and flaking paint on the frame; the worst being on the chainstays and back end of the top tube. Most bits that are supposed to move don't - wheels turn, think the BB is OK but the chain is seized pretty much solid, as is the freewheel and front brake.

Definitely a ground-up, bare-metal, nut-and-bolt resto if you're brave enough; potentially a source of bits if you already have one.

The top tube measures around 58cm c-c, the seat tube around 56cm centre-top.

Free for collection from Botley, Oxford OX2. Need this gone ASAP so if you're interested don't be shy.

I dragged this out of a skip, for about a mile and up a bloody big hill to appease the demands of CC - so don't leave me holding the bag please


----------



## Gunk (24 Oct 2020)

I'd roll it back down the hill and but it back in the skip, it needs far more expenditure than it will ever be worth. That is well and truly fecked.


----------



## Chris S (24 Oct 2020)

Put it on ebay as a 'barn find'


----------



## Nibor (26 Oct 2020)

If you are facebook there are Raleigh chopper and grifter groups that would take that off you they restore worse than that.


----------



## wafter (26 Oct 2020)

Nibor said:


> If you are facebook there are Raleigh chopper and grifter groups that would take that off you they restore worse than that.


Thanks - I'll keep it in mind although as it happens I also have it advertised elsewhere for a whole tenner, with a couple of buyers lined up so hopefully by this time tomorrow it'll be gone


----------



## Randomnerd (26 Oct 2020)

Wants a gas axe through it. Positively lethal when that frame folds in half down some hill. Put it back in the effing skip


----------



## Gunk (26 Oct 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - I'll keep it in mind although as it happens I also have it advertised elsewhere for a whole tenner, with a couple of buyers lined up so hopefully by this time tomorrow it'll be gone



that will buy a couple of pints


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2020)

Nice easy rebuild there in the waiting


----------



## wafter (27 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Nice easy rebuild there in the waiting




If anyone's arsed it's still available as the muppets from elsewhere are proving less than reliable..


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Oct 2020)

Only needs a good T Cut and polish😳


----------



## davidphilips (28 Oct 2020)

Really surprised no one has snapped this up? Tbh perhaps the frame is to far gone but the amount of spare parts that could be reused must be worth a lot to any one with either a similar bike or some one collecting bits for a future project?


----------



## wafter (8 Nov 2020)

Now gone - ta for the interest


----------



## Chris S (14 Nov 2020)

Just out of interest there's a Raleigh Metropolitan for sale in Coventry at £60
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mountain-bike/1389928736


----------

